#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Boleto+Carnê no BoletoPHP

## fsoaress76

Alguem tem uma dica de como nós podemos inclementar numero de parcelas no "BoletoPHP"

já vasculhei a net toda mais não encontrei. 
me falaram que tem que fazer um "laços php" mais não tenho a minima idáia de como acrecentar no "BoletoPHP".

Já tenho o "layout_cef.php" modificado com canhoto para caber 3 em uma pagina A4:

Quem prescisar posso colocar aki.

----------


## KALAMAT

Posta os fontes aqui que eu altero pra vc pra caber 3 em uma folha

----------


## fsoaress76

coloquei anexo:

boleto_cef.php
layout_cef.php
funçoes_cef.php

estou fazendo um outro layout_cef.php todo em css, vai fica mais enxuto e mais rapido para carrega.

----------


## jonydboy

tbm tava querendo faezr isso

----------


## fsoaress76

Pessoal encontrei isso, como adapitar?

#
function formata_string($string,$tamanho,$formato) {
$nova_string = $string;
for ( $i=1; $i<=($tamanho-strlen($string));$i++ )
$nova_string = "$formato" . trim($nova_string);

return $nova_string;
}

----------


## fsoaress76

vou esplicar como eu quero...

tabelas mysql:

id_cliente|cliente|n_parcela|vlparcela|dt_vencimento|
01 | fulano| 1 | 59,00 |10/11/2009 |
02 | fulano| 2 | 59,00 |10/12/2009 |
03 | fulano| 3 | 59,00 |10/01/2009 |


Quero pegar esses dados no BD e gerar os boletos de uma sá vez e imprimi no "boletophp".

----------


## leonardojrj

este boleto php ele envia por e-mail???


e quando precisar da 2º via ele reenvia??

Obrigado

----------


## fsoaress76

Esse boleto é para ser impresso na empresa mesmo, no sertor financeiro.

----------


## Drupalista

Segue nova versão do Boleto PHP, agora no formato de biblioteca que pode ser facilmente integrado a qualquer aplicação PHP.

Hospedado em https://github.com/drupalista-br/Bol...-Boletophp-API

----------

